# Suicidal springtails?



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

As some might be aware I recently acquired a T.blondi. Set up its tank, plonked a load of Springtails in and away we go.

However, I've noticed recently that the water bowl has about 20 (if not more) Springtails in. I flick them back out into the substrate when I notice it, but getting into the tank (its 3ft) can sometimes be awkward and it ends up startling the T which I don't really like doing.

Now the humidity in the tank is around 85%, and I'm aware the substrate needs to be moist for them, so I am spraying the the substrate every day, as well as flooding the water bowl when I change it.

They're doing a great job of controlling the mould, but why on earth do they insist on going for a swim?  Is there anything I can do to stop this as it is damn annoying.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

you put the water bowl at the back of the cage? :bash:

unless you put some stones or pebbles in the water bowl they will just drown when the go for a drink


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Put a couple of stones in the water bowl, near the edge, so they can hop back out. My blondi tank has springtails and woodlice in, but a couple of stones in the bowl stops any careless woodlice from drowning.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Springtails will not drown in the water dish. They are extremely hydrophobic, and coupled with their small size will rarely encounter trouble on a surface film.

They will actually be useful as they eat detritus on the surface and slow the water becoming stagnant.


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

> you put the water bowl at the back of the cage? :bash:


No, I've put it almost smack bang in the middle. It just removing the glass can sometimes be tricky because it catches on the lid. And also taking the whole lid off is quite annoying.

The water dish itself is actually quite shallow and I fill it to the brim so in theory they should be able just to swim back over the edge. I'll see if I have a spare deeper bowl and whack some pebbles in, thanks.



> Put a couple of stones in the water bowl, near the edge, so they can hop back out. My blondi tank has springtails and woodlice in, but a couple of stones in the bowl stops any careless woodlice from drowning.


Interesting you're keeping both isopods together. This actually a similar situation in my tank at the moment. I bought some woodlice but there seemed to be a whole lot of mould growing. Panic bought springtails and to my surprise both are surviving so far.

Will be interesting to see if one becomes more dominant or if they can cohabit nicely.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL
They cohabitate although springtails will more easily reproduce than woodlice.
And, as Grant has mentioned, they can't even break the water tension so drowing is out of the question.
That's a bit too much water to apply to your enclosure tbh. A good spray once a week or once its started to dry out is sufficient, you'll encounter issues if you continue like that, probably one big dead spider!


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

> That's a bit too much water to apply to your enclosure tbh. A good spray once a week or once its started to dry out is sufficient, you'll encounter issues if you continue like that, probably one big dead spider!


I've only been spraying it that much since I noticed their tendency to take a dip.

I only spray normally when the the humidity drops below the level I want.


----------

